# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Servicio de Transporte Logístico de Mercadería

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Les informo que un amigo mío ha creado su propia empresa para brindar servicios de transporte logístico de mercadería, y me ha encargado que lo ayude a buscar clientes a través de AgroFórum.  
Se trata de la empresa *Transportes BRX S.A.C.*, ubicada en el distrito de Chorrillos, ciudad de Lima, con base adicional en el Callao. Brindan un muy buen servicio y cuentan con unidades nuevas, al igual que equipos técnicos que les permiten garantizar el traslado seguro y controlado de su carga. Ya he trabajado con ellos y la calidad del servicio y de sus camiones está garantizada.  
Los interesados pueden ponerse en contacto conmigo para pasarles las tarifas de sus servicios dentro de Lima, llamando al 995-805-066  *Infraestructura:* 
• Cinco (05) camiones con furgón cerrado
• Peso Neto: 2,000 kg.
• Peso Bruto: 3,500 kg.
• Peso Útil: 1,500 kg.
• Capacidad del furgón: 14 m3
• Medidas del furgón: Largo: 3.25 m; Ancho:1.73 m; Alto: 2.50 m  *Seguridad:* 
• Sistema de monitoreo satelital de Perutrack (GPS)
• Visualización en tiempo real las 24 horas
• Control de velocidad y paradas
• Botón antipánico
• Establecimiento de Geocercas
• Establecimiento de Geocorredores
• Dispositivo electrónico en las puertas del furgón que controla el lugar y las
veces que se aperturan las mismas.  *Seguros:* 
• Seguro Todo Riesgo en la totalidad de nuestros vehículos
• Seguro Complementario de Trabajo de Riesgo (SCTR) de todo el personal de
despacho.   camiones.jpg camiones 2.jpgTemas similares: Operador Logistico Viernes Innovador  Transporte Marítimo Artículo: Sunat detecta inconsistencias en el transporte de bienes perecibles Centro logistico peruano en u.s.a. Perú instalaría centro logístico en Porto Belo para impulsar exportaciones de Macro Región Sur

----------


## rchacon

Hola Bruno como estas . bueno te comento tengo un amigo que a la semana transporta como minimo a la semana 10 cargas de azucar de andahuasi a Lima .  pero el necesita camiones de 32 toneladas . si tiene esta capacidad con mucho gusto podemos llegar acuerdo   
Saludos,

----------


## juancito20006

cuanto costaria traer 2,000 kg de Limon de Piura a Lima?

----------

